# OMG, Jerry Krause resigns?



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I believe I just heard this on the Score. Will continue listening for further details.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Yeah right :laugh:

Also, he wanted Michael Finley over Caffey but MJ talked him out of it


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Is this a serious new blurb or just someone who obviously forgot about April Fools Day last week?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

is this a late april fools?


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

It's true. For health reasons. -I think- they said they will name a new GM in a month or so.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newguy (Jul 16, 2002)

I just heard a rumor that JK is retiring due to (perhaps serious) health issues.

I pray this isn't true.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This is a very sad day, it is very true. Look for BJ to get the job.


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/krause_030407.html


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

It's true, I'm listening to it on the score right now. 

It's terrible news... especially because its so close to the off season. 

Now who the hell is going to be GM!!!??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i hope everything turns out well for him. This will be great news for all of the bulls fans that have blasted JK. Now who will marriotti write about?


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Serious health reasons does make sense... he really looked bad at the draft lottery last year. 

I feel for him because unlike all the bad press he has received, I think he has set our team up quite nicely (minus E-Rob)


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

670 AM if you're close to Chicago. They are going to discuss possible candidates.

So far they have mentioned Paxson(John) but Bernstein thinks his family would come first and for that reason he might not be the right fit.(I agree)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That's really sad. Regardless of whether you like him as a GM or not, no one wants to see someone lose their health. Hope he gets things together.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Serious health reasons does make sense... he really looked bad at the draft lottery last year.
> 
> I feel for him because unlike all the bad press he has received, I think he has set our team up quite nicely (minus E-Rob)


I do too. Take out bagaric and e-rob and this has the makings of a nice team.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Why do Bulls fans seem displeased with Krauses resignation?
I thought this guy was a jerk and Chicago fans would want him out of there????????????????


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This is sad, and I wish Jerry the best and renewed health.

As for a new GM, how about Michael Jordan after he retires? Is he obligated to return the Wizards as GM, or could he break that obligation if the Bulls wanted him and he wanted the Bulls?


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Would BJ be assertive enough?

I would love a GM that has the Mullin type of effect, or the Kiki Vande. type of effect. They inject energy and sense of respect not only from the Youth of the game but the Association at large.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> How about Michael Jordan after he retires?


That thought crossed my mind but he has one year left in washington. Buy out?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Well-thankfully he said minor health problems.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Why do Bulls fans seem displeased with Krauses resignation?
> I thought this guy was a jerk and Chicago fans would want him out of there????????????????


No, the media made him out to be a jerk.

He is frugal, and very picky on what he does, but that is why we owned the 90s and have a foundation to own this decade very soon.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Time to come home Michael : )


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

WOW

Im really shocked and waiting for a "this is a joke" to come through at some point, but for all of you who lambasted MJ as a GM the other day......

........though Krause will have a hand in this, can he be the "right guy???"


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

First of all IMO this is a sad day in Bulls history. Say what you want but this man was good at his job. I figure whoever gets job will consult him once his health problems are resolved. There better not be any articles berating him tomorrow from Mariotti or anyone else for that matter. As for successors BJ is logical choice. Paxon more than likely would not take it even though he would be good in that position. I hate to mention it but I will. There will be rumors EVERYWHERE about MJ coming back here. Not saying it will happen or that I want it to but the rumors will be there, you can bet on that.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

"I am not retiring. I’m going to take some time off and spend it with my family before making any decision on my future. I will leave my options open." 


What does this mean? Is he ever going to be a GM again?

Or is this temporary?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Having mj back here would stop the bleeding of negative press. At least, a lot of it anyway. But remember he does have one year left in washington after this one.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Only if West was available this year....


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

TB,

A Buyout would not be out of the realm of possibilities.

MJ come back to a team that has one of his favorite players, Jamal, someone he spoke very well about (jay), and a Foundation for the future spearheaded by a true Centerpiece (Curry)??

Nahhhhh... MJ would never like a situation like that...

VERY VERY CURIOUS SITUATION.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

MJ: :no:

He'd make "Jay" give back his locker.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I have a question - why do people keep saying Paxson won't do it? Is it because the job is time consuming? I'm not familiar with Paxson's situation.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

It seems like an odd situation - it sounds like Krause may come back if he rejuvinates his health - so can we hire someone high profile, or do we have to hire someone for the meantime???

Wierd.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> TB,
> 
> A Buyout would not be out of the realm of possibilities.
> ...


Yeah, the timing is almost too perfect especially with the recent news that the Wizard players are "tuning out" Jordan.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Front page on ESPN

http://espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0407/1535067.html


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

For those of you in the midwest (Retro, TBF), you should try to tune in to 670 AM. Lots of great Bulls discussion on The Score.

They are mentioning all kinds of names such as BJ, Pax, and even Pat Riley. Bernsie is hoping they don't limit the search to just out of work GM's. He thinks about any GM in the league would want this job, with our great young talent. Boerrs and Bernsie both think this team just needs some minor tweaking, I agree.

As Lizzy stated, they said JK is resigning for minor health reasons and to spend more time with his family.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I have a question - why do people keep saying Paxson won't do it? Is it because the job is time consuming? I'm not familiar with Paxson's situation.


I don't know if this is right, but I think its because Paxson wants more time with his family. Since the job is time consuming, I think that is a factor. 

IMO, I don't thinks Pax is ready for this kind of job. He's a good announcer and all. I think he'd be a better coach then GM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sam Smith just today was talking about senarios about MJ!! Now JK steps down. HMMM


----------



## Newguy (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> As for a new GM, how about Michael Jordan after he retires? Is he obligated to return the Wizards as GM, or could he break that obligation if the Bulls wanted him and he wanted the Bulls?


Replace JK with MJ... what a joke. JK has primed the Bulls GM position for guaranteed success. All the heavy lifting has been done. Only the best GM candidates in the country need apply. For the next ten years, I will consider this Jerry's team.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> For those of you in the midwest (Retro, TBF), you should try to tune in to 670 AM. Lots of great Bulls discussion on The Score.
> 
> They are mentioning all kinds of names such as BJ, Pax, and even Pat Riley. Bernsie is hoping they don't limit the search to just out of work GM's. He thinks about any GM in the league would want this job, with our great young talent. Boerrs and Bernsie both think this team just needs some minor tweaking, I agree.
> ...


Bernstein is right!!


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

Lots of coincidences....

Once again, for those that spoke of Jordan negatively as a GM, what happens now if he takes over?

McGrady in 04?
One of his Air Jordan Sponsers on the way?
Jalen Rose gone for Eddie Jones (part of his company)?


WOW, Im shocked, this is Jerry's team, and anyone that knows BBALL will understand that, but Jordan can truly change perception...

AND WE ALL KNOW WHAT PERCEPTION CAN DO.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...rause,1,4533817.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines


Reinsdorf said he already is considering candidates to succeed Krause and will announce his choice in the next month.

"It is vital that the new general manager be in place as soon as possible to evaluate talent both on the current team and throughout the league to take maximum advantage of the upcoming draft and free-agent signing season," Reinsdorf said.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Lots of coincidences....
> 
> Once again, for those that spoke of Jordan negatively as a GM, what happens now if he takes over?
> ...


Thats what i think lucane Jordan can change everything.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

You know what, I think people were coming around on Krause too. The team he's assembled minus ERob is a contender, flat out, and it took a little while but we started with a bunch of guys who wouldn't play for an NBDL team.

Sucks that he's gone... Jordan as GM? I'd be ok with it... I think Jordan is only a so-so GM but at the same time, I don't think he would screw up what he'd have going in Chicago. BJ is the most logical candidate, but I don't know if he's ready. I'm still thinking of who else they'd bring in.... don't want Riley, great coach terrible GM. 

Maybe Mike Holmgren?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I am still in shock.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Wow, this is unbelievable. You gotta feel for the guy.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> Lots of coincidences....
> 
> Once again, for those that spoke of Jordan negatively as a GM, what happens now if he takes over?


What scares me is this team has Jerry Krause's finger prints all over it. If MJ got the job, would he clean house just to spite JK? Would he want to win with a team everyone knows JK put together?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

A moment of silence for all the 6'10" PF's who hoped to be drafted by the Bulls.


Didn't always agree with JK. Perhaps another GM could have made a smoother transition from the MJ years without years of celler dwelling, but what folks have said above is true -- he has built the foundation of a team that, if it sticks together, has the potential to be very, very good, starting as soon as next year and continuing for years to come.

Whoever gets the GM job now will have an infinitely easier time running the team in future years because of all the hard work JK put in for the past years.

Maybe it SHOULD be MJ. That would really bring things full circle, wouldn't it? MJ was the piece of the first championship that was in place before JK got there and JK built a team around him. Now JK has built another team and MJ could be the last missing piece for the organization JK built.

On that note, I'll conclude with this thought: If it's true that organizations win championships, when the Bulls win another one in a few years, it will be thanks to JK -- because even after he's gone, this is Krause's organization, and he's built it from the ground up.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> What scares me is this team has Jerry Krause's finger prints all over it. If MJ got the job, would he clean house just to spite JK? Would he want to win with a team everyone knows JK put together?


It really shouldn't matter one way or the other to MJ... everyone knows players win championships.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> What scares me is this team has Jerry Krause's finger prints all over it. If MJ got the job, would he clean house just to spite JK? Would he want to win with a team everyone knows JK put together?


As far as MJ in particular... I don't want him as GM. He hasn't earned my trust through any of his moves in Washington.

As far as the new GM in general... I can't help but feel worried about the cohesiveness of what Krause has started and the new guy will finish. It will be quite a challenge to hire someone who is really on the same page as Krause and can pick up where he left off. This team and its fans can't withstand a new direction in rebuilding.


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I think we would see changes, but many of those changes would involve guys we either want gone anyway, or see as a redundancy at a certain position (JAY)...

What could I see Jordan do here?

I obviously wouldnt be shocked if he moved Jalen. Jalen must be tearing his hair out now that there is a possibility that he will not be able to manipulate the team.

I also wouldnt be shocked if Jordan insisted on a Jamal/Jay Backcourt....

Jalen Rose and Filler for Rodney White and some others?

We all know how much Jordan liked White, and White i that 6 9 athlete that Ive witnessed guarding all types of SF's including players like Sprewell.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> It really shouldn't matter one way or the other to MJ... everyone knows players win championships.


:laugh: Nice one!


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

*bout time he left*

how many years have people been calling for that guys head and now the time has come everyone doesnt sound so happy about it. Well forget that.....i hate that guy and think he is a horrible GM, sure he has some talent on the team now but that is what years in the lotto will do for a team. If only he resigned a lil bit sooner maybe jordan and co woulda stayed for another championship.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: bout time he left*



> Originally posted by <b>zerotre</b>!
> how many years have people been calling for that guys head and now the time has come everyone doesnt sound so happy about it. Well forget that.....i hate that guy and think he is a horrible GM, sure he has some talent on the team now but that is what years in the lotto will do for a team. If only he resigned a lil bit sooner maybe jordan and co woulda stayed for another championship.


ESPN is saying the same thing. IF jk had retired five years ago, would Michael and scottie and phil still be together?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow. I am speechless. Seriously.

Despite being constantly bashed, he was a good GM. He built this team. Chandler, Curry, Rose, Crawford, he built it. Hes the one that wanted Crawford. He took ridicule for drafting him so high, and now it looks like a great pick.

Krause has terrific scouting abilities IMO. He saw something in Pippen, and traded for him. He saw something in Crawford, and drafted him. Same with Curry and Chandler(via trade).

Sure, the ERob thing blew up, but all in all, he has done a good job as the GM of the Bulls. 

Suddenly, I fear for our future. What happens if our new GM trades away Williams/Crawford/Chandler/Curry- our nucleus. Sure, Reinsdorf could ultimetly put a stop to it, but Krause was the one who lobbied for those players and got them. Anything is possible with a new GM.

Ive been a Bulls fan from the day I was born......never, ever, have I been worried about our future. Krause IMO was a great GM and would build back the team that was once a dynasty. I never doubted his rebuilding(Ive doubted some moves, but not the overall plan). Now with a new GM, suddenly, it changes all of this. And makes me very worried.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can't get this feeling out of my head. The timing of this is not right. I mean JK said minor health problems. Then why step down now, before the draft? Something IS going on that we don't know about


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> I can't get this feeling out of my head. The timing of this is not right. I mean JK said minor health problems. Then why step down now, before the draft? Something IS going on that we don't know about


Exactly. Which is why I am worried. This years draft has so many question marks about so many players, and I trust Krause's evaluation skills immensily. Why cant he stick around until after the draft, or perhaps, play a hand in the draft?


----------



## LuCane (Dec 9, 2002)

I think its quite obvious that something isnt just up, its in the works.

Minor Health problems that can be remedied do not cause a GM to Resign with 5 games to go in a season.

Unless....

He has to be gone so that when the season is over, if someone, anyone, might just so happen to become available, can jump in head first.

The timing of all of this is what is so seemingly interesting.

This could all have been done after the season. However, what this implies is a CHANGE bigger than we expect.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> Suddenly, I fear for our future. What happens if our new GM trades away Williams/Crawford/Chandler/Curry- our nucleus. Sure, Reinsdorf could ultimetly put a stop to it, but Krause was the one who lobbied for those players and got them. Anything is possible with a new GM.


No matter what happens, Curry and Chandler will be in Chicago for a long time.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>LuCane</b>!
> I think its quite obvious that something isnt just up, its in the works.
> 
> Minor Health problems that can be remedied do not cause a GM to Resign with 5 games to go in a season.
> ...


Thats my point!!


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> No matter what happens, Curry and Chandler will be in Chicago for a long time.



You never know. A new GM might want to go in a slightly different direction. Krause would have never traded them, because doing so would have meant he made a mistake. A new GM could come in and trade them.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

What about Pip for GM?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Blazer Outsider</b>!
> What about Pip for GM? [/QUOTE
> 
> You tell us? Has he ever expressed interest in being a GM? But then, why hire him? BJ would be a better choice, imo and i am not so sure about him.
> ...


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Wow.

Just heard.

Ron Schuler part two.

If the team never blooms, he can take hands off because his successor didn't finish the job he started, and left looking promising. If the team blooms, he gets some credit.

Look for Mariotti to call it that way too.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Sad to see him go? say WHAT?*

Lets see, we have Chandler, Curry, Crawford, Williams....first of all, TWO of these are gonna have to accept roles of ...alah, Ron Harper, Luc Longley, BJ Armstrong, and so on and so forth. In this day and age of the mega buck superstars, who are those two gonna be? NO WAY do all four get max contracts when the time comes...what about Rose?....what about the head coach? Too many questions for ME to answer right now as I am in heaven now that krause is gone. 

This is where I would start:

Keep for sure:

Chandler-PF(Not max contract)
Curry-Center(Max Contract)
Williams-Point Guard(Max Contract)
Crawford-Shooting Guard(Not max contract)
Marshall-Small Forward

Bench(ROLE PLAYERS!!!)
Fizer-6th man
Baxter
Mason
Hassell



Package for a really good Small forward or two:

Rose
EROB
Brunson

SCRAP!(or if there is anyway possible package them!)
Bagaric
Blount
Hoiberg

I do not wish krause ill by any means but I feel his forever infamous statement of management builds championships not players can now be placed on his basketball tombstone. As far as his rebuilding goes, I think THAT is what did him in. We ALL should know, when it says "minor health" as reasons, it was really because REINSDORK lived up to his blast last year to krause, TURN IT AROUND, OR ELSE!(or words to that effect)

We have a lottery pick to think about also. Some of those I listed above MIGHT be able to be used to trade our pick and move up. VEterans(Marshall) you say? NOW is the time for the KIDS(Chandler, Curry, Crawford and Fizer) to be just that!

As far as GM's go, I wonder if Pat Riley has had enough of the sidelines? I do not believe BJ Armstrong or Paxson are right for the job. I think, a PRIOR headcoach would have a better handle on what a championship team might need as far as players go...especially one that has won championships...you know, like Phil Jackson?(He DID want JK's job just a few years ago, right?) lol

I LOVE the prospect of our Bulls' future! GO BULLS!!!:grinning:


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Sad to see him go? say WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Lets see, we have Chandler, Curry, Crawford, Williams....first of all, TWO of these are gonna have to accept roles of ...alah, Ron Harper, Luc Longley, BJ Armstrong, and so on and so forth. In this day and age of the mega buck superstars, who are those two gonna be? NO WAY do all four get max contracts when the time comes...what about Rose?....what about the head coach? Too many questions for ME to answer right now as I am in heaven now that krause is gone.
> 
> This is where I would start:
> ...


You didn't like Krause but you like the players he has assembled!

don't scrap Bags, he has more talent than people on this board give him credit for!


















Krause is the greatest GM in Chicago Sports history! only Jim Finks comes close and JK beats him by a mile on longevity!

I just hope the next GM doesn't ****things up like Jerry Angelo has done with the Bears!!!!!!!!!!! New GM's like to jettison players they have no connection with and bring in guys THEY like. 

Pat Riley in NY. (traded future draft picks for questionable vets)
Pat Riley in MIA. (Ditto)
Jerry West in MEM. (his trade of Gooden & Giricek is perfect example)
It's for this reason I believe BJ will be the next GM. He was being groomed for the job for the last couple of years and was privy to the inner workings of Krause's mind and more than likely shares his vision of this team's future. Plus you can bet that JK will have major influence over BJ for the first couple of seasons and drafts. Paxson won't take the job because he would not accept having to consult with JK before making a move, but BJ will. I expect BJ to be in close contact with JK over a lot of issues until he gets comfortable in his new position!

JK probably worked all this out before he made his announcement. Why would he leave now and take a chance on someone coming in and blowing up the roster a la Angelo? Who else could the Bulls hire that would consult JK on anything? Why would JK leave when this team is on the verge of something great unless he had a plan to oversee the team's development from behind the scenes! The perfect plan. 

BJ becomes the face of the organization, JK pulls strings from behind the curtain and he can only get praise no matter what happens. If/When the Bulls win another title, JK will be remembered as the guy who put it together and everyone will wax poetic about what a great GM he was!


Time heals all wounds!


Take care Jerry!!!!!!!!!
 :heart: :sigh:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sad to see him go? say WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>Bulls4Life</b>!I believe BJ will be the next GM. He was being groomed for the job for the last couple of years and was privy to the inner workings of Krause's mind and more than likely shares his vision of this team's future. Plus you can bet that JK will have major influence over BJ for the first couple of seasons and drafts.
> 
> JK probably worked all this out before he made his announcement. ... Why would JK leave when this team is on the verge of something great unless he had a plan to oversee the team's development from behind the scenes! The perfect plan.
> 
> BJ becomes the face of the organization, JK pulls strings from behind the curtain and he can only get praise no matter what happens.


Not a bad theory, but here is the HUGE hole. If you are right, why didn't the Bulls just name BJ to be the new GM today? He is the one candidate that could have been interviewed at lenght prior to today's announcement.

It's strange that there was no press conference. It's even stranger that BJ was not named the interm GM like Billy Knight in Atlanta. 

Given the oddities thus far, expect to see another twist or two (e.g. It's revealed that Krause was forced out. An unknown is named GM. etc.)


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

JK knew he would hire Cartwrong to succeed Pink Floyd but he still went through the motions of interviewing other coaches. To name BJ as GM today would alienate a lot of fans that would say "Why didn't you at least interview some other candidates before settling on BJ?"

This way everything looks democratic.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm confused here. Why is everyone here blindly assuming the Bulls will win the title in the next 3-4 years? Because 'the pieces are in place'?? And Jerry K will ultimately get the credit he deserves when the young talent meshes? C'mon.

Back to reality... this team is still a long way off from being championship caliber. We have had zero Bulls playing in an All-Star game in 5 years. Eddy Curry may be one next season, and that's great. But the Bulls need 2-3 All-Stars to emerge from our current group or likewise 2 superstars to become a championship caliber team. That's a long, long way away.. if that day ever comes.

I admire Krause and think for the most part he's done a nice job with the BUlls. But let's no be so quick to assume a new GM can only 'mess it up' or 'only minor tweaking is needed' for this roster. Puh-lease. There is lots more work to be done, and a new GM has to clean up some of the mess. So kudos to Krause on some nice draft picks the past 4 offseasons... but there is more work that needs to be done.





VD


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Names:

Jim Stack
Jim Cleamons


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Sad to see him go? say WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> I do not wish krause ill by any means but I feel his forever infamous statement of management builds championships not players can now be placed on his basketball tombstone.


I think it's been pretty well-documented that the above philosophy was coined by Jerry West, not Jerry Krause. And I don't believe that the phrase "not players" was part of it. I'm pretty sure that "organization" means salespeople, janitors, front office, coaches, *and* players.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Sad to see him go? say WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> I think it's been pretty well-documented that the above philosophy was coined by Jerry West, not Jerry Krause. And I don't believe that the phrase "not players" was part of it. I'm pretty sure that "organization" means salespeople, janitors, front office, coaches, *and* players.


I believe the correct quote is-- say it with me now-- _"players alone don't win championships, organizations do."_


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Sad to see him go? say WHAT?*



> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> 
> I believe the correct quote is-- say it with me now-- _"players alone don't win championships, organizations do."_


Cool, thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> Why do Bulls fans seem displeased with Krauses resignation?
> I thought this guy was a jerk and Chicago fans would want him out of there????????????????


That's a good question, but a lot of us here in Chicago respect what he's done over the years, through high and low times.

It's a shame he's such an ugly mo-fo, because that's what everyone seems to be concerned with. I like think his passion for the game is more important.

I think he's a class act despite what others say, and I'll miss him!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a good question, but a lot of us here in Chicago respect what he's done over the years, through high and low times.
> ...


I agree with this sentiment. I've ripped Krause on a couple of occasions, but not for anything major, and certainly not for his personnel decisions since the breakup. He did everything I wanted done, including drafting both dukies, and then trading one for Tyson. I also thought that TRADING Chris Mihm for Jamal Crawford was a supreme stroke of Genius on his part.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

*hmm*

Interesting turn of events. Its funny just the other day I realized that he NBA board was once again building a bigger lead on your board posts wise, I thought you guys might be losing just a tad bit of interest, but this might rattle things up again. 

Im not a Bulls fan so I dont know any information really, but is there any possibly that Phil could come back. I know he is older , but Im not sure why he left in the first place. I also dont know if he could be a GM, but sit sure would be interesting to test him out.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

> Krause is the greatest GM in Chicago Sports history! only Jim Finks comes close and JK beats him by a mile on longevity





> Ive been a Bulls fan from the day I was born......never, ever, have I been worried about our future. Krause IMO was a great GM and would build back the team that was once a dynasty. I never doubted his rebuilding(Ive doubted some moves, but not the overall plan). Now with a new GM, suddenly, it changes all of this. And makes me very worried


I feel the same way. This is a sad day- probably the worst news since the breakup of the dynasty. Hopefully Krause will not stay retired- if he does, he will be missed.


> As far as GM's go, I wonder if Pat Riley has had enough of the sidelines?


Riley is a great coach, but as a GM he can't hold a stick to Krause. Personally, I'd rather take my chances w/ B.J.- at least he was trained by Krause.


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

It's amazing to me some of the names people are throwing out here. I don't think people don't realize the grunt work GM's have to do. All they see is the glamour part of the job, when in fact 99% of the job is combing the trenches watching college, high school, and other NBA games looking for players. Didn't Krause say he saw Eddy Curry play a dozen or so times? That's 12 trips to high school gyms to see a player. It's grunt work, plain and simple. Not a lot of guys are cut out for the job.

Does anyone really see Phil Jackson going to high school and college games to scout potential players?


----------



## Johnjo (Jun 4, 2002)

oh man i feel so bad, i was really starting to like crumbs. he has been the GM my whole life, its not gonna be the same bulls anymore.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

I'm still in shock. Krause was so misunderstood, but he was a great GM.


----------



## (-) 0 † § I-I () † (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> It's amazing to me some of the names people are throwing out here. I don't think people don't realize the grunt work GM's have to do. All they see is the glamour part of the job, when in fact 99% of the job is combing the trenches watching college, high school, and other NBA games looking for players. Didn't Krause say he saw Eddy Curry play a dozen or so times? That's 12 trips to high school gyms to see a player. It's grunt work, plain and simple. Not a lot of guys are cut out for the job.
> 
> Does anyone really see Phil Jackson going to high school and college games to scout potential players?


I was more throwing Phils name out there as a question as to why he left, I had some thought that it might have been Jerry, and if MJ did come back as a GM then it is always a possibility Phil could be back in the picture.

You bring up a good point about GMs, but I dont think that al of them are going to college games or high school games, I think that they sit in an office, and watch tapes, read their scouts notes and tendencies of players. While I dont doubt them going often to see players in person, I dont really see actual GMs til the predraft camps and what not.

I think that a good GM does go to the high school games, rather then watch from tapes, and read scouts notes. Because then when a GM is making a decision on a player, he knows in his heart that he made the right choice, plus you can see more things live.


----------



## Xantos (Jan 8, 2003)

SHOCKED!! I work nights and just got the news. I never put this man down. I questioned some moves, but overall I think He's got to be one of the best GM's ever. He put the right players around MJ to win 6. 

As far as who's next, I would think that since Jerry has given a month timeline, they are basically saying to MJ, that the job is yours to turn down, if he does then I think BJ would be the natural fit got the job. He was groomed by JK. 
Any JM that comes an trade away what the Bulls have we be an idiot. (with an exception of Jalen, and Erobb) We need a GM that knew what it took to win 6....MJ and BJ, or even Phil knows what it took, and what type of players can make it happen.

I wished he would have stayed around for the draft! Kinda sucks!


----------



## laso (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm stunned!

Overall, this is probably a good thing. It will probably help the franchise's image. Even though a lot of the criticism was bull! We might end up being more attractive to FAs.

Having MJ come here would be great. i'm sure he's got to be tempted by it. What better challenge (and better story) than this. If he can come here and finish the work started by his archrival, that would be such a great line...


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is right, but I think its because Paxson wants more time with his family. Since the job is time consuming, I think that is a factor.
> ...


I mentioned this a month or so ago when I had a chance to ask Pax, point blank, if he would consider a head coaching position if open were to open up. After endorsing Cartright, he admitted (on a hypothetical level) that he would consider the opportunity if it were to present itself. Based on his reaction, I believe that he would accept the VP of Ops position if it was offered to him. Furthermore, I believe that Jordan is top candidate, but if he turns it down, Pax will be next in line.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> It's amazing to me some of the names people are throwing out here. I don't think people don't realize the grunt work GM's have to do. All they see is the glamour part of the job, when in fact 99% of the job is combing the trenches watching college, high school, and other NBA games looking for players. Didn't Krause say he saw Eddy Curry play a dozen or so times? That's 12 trips to high school gyms to see a player. It's grunt work, plain and simple. Not a lot of guys are cut out for the job.
> 
> Does anyone really see Phil Jackson going to high school and college games to scout potential players?


Does anyone see MJ?

I :laugh: at the idea that MJ will be GM. Although I kind of wish it at the same time. :grinning:


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I mentioned this a month or so ago when I had a chance to ask Pax, point blank, if he would consider a head coaching position if open were to open up. After endorsing Cartright, he admitted (on a hypothetical level) that he would consider the opportunity if it were to present itself. Based on his reaction, I believe that he would accept the VP of Ops position if it was offered to him. Furthermore, I believe that Jordan is top candidate, but if he turns it down, Pax will be next in line.


And who do you think is the better candidate?


----------



## MichaelOFAZ (Jul 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> And who do you think is the better candidate?


Not to be evasive, but I would be satisfied with either. Ideally, I'd like to see the following happen ... 

Jordan comes back for one year (as a backup). Paxton sits in as interim VP of Basketball Ops, and then steps down to a lessor role as Michael takes over as VP of Ops. The deal for Jordan would be incentive laced, giving him a percentage of the team if he's able to return the team to championship contention.

One knock on Pax, is like BJ, I think he might be too nice.


----------



## Kismet (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> It's amazing to me some of the names people are throwing out here. I don't think people don't realize the grunt work GM's have to do. All they see is the glamour part of the job, when in fact 99% of the job is combing the trenches watching college, high school, and other NBA games looking for players. Didn't Krause say he saw Eddy Curry play a dozen or so times? That's 12 trips to high school gyms to see a player. It's grunt work, plain and simple. Not a lot of guys are cut out for the job.
> 
> Does anyone really see Phil Jackson going to high school and college games to scout potential players?


Setting aside the issue of candidates for a moment, there are many ways to structure the position to make it work for just about anyone. 

For example, Pat Riley makes all the decisions in Miami, and I seriously doubt that he does much scouting at all. That's what Randy Pfund is for. 

And now we're hearing talk about Reinsdorf allocating Krause's responsibilities to both Paxson _and_ Armstrong. That's actually an accomodation to Paxson who in the past has expressed a reluctance to take any job that would limit his availability to his family. According to reports, Paxson in essence would become the final decision maker while Armstrong would manage the scouting and research side of the job. In other words, BJ would be to Pax what Pfund is to Riley, although I'd expect John would take a rifle shooting approach and do some scouting based on BJ's research and recommendations.

Krause could have used Armstrong in much the same way. And to some degree, he did. But Krause's true love has always been the scouting aspect of the job and that's why you always heard about him _and_ BJ watching prospects together. 

Under the Paxson/Armstrong plan BJ would continue to do what he's done for the past three years with additional responsibilities including authority over international scouting. He'd also become a much more visible member of management (when's the last time you saw him interviewed under the Krause regime?). All these things would enhance BJ's resume and continue to prepare him for a role as a GM in the future. It would also likely increase the size of his bank account as well.

Paxson would function as more of an administrator without all of the bush beater responsibilities that Krause loved so much. I'm sure he'd do some scouting, but only after BJ would indicate to him that there's a player he really needs to see. To me, this sounds like a real effective operational structure that maximizes the talents of both people. I'd be surprised if this isn't exactly the way things turn out for both JP and BJ. I think they'd make a great management tandem.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MichaelOFAZ</b>!
> 
> 
> I mentioned this a month or so ago when I had a chance to ask Pax, point blank, if he would consider a head coaching position if open were to open up. After endorsing Cartright, he admitted (on a hypothetical level) that he would consider the opportunity if it were to present itself. Based on his reaction, I believe that he would accept the VP of Ops position if it was offered to him. Furthermore, I believe that Jordan is top candidate, but if he turns it down, Pax will be next in line.


That is what i think will happen. MJ first then pax. I hope pax takes it.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kismet</b>!
> 
> 
> Setting aside the issue of candidates for a moment, there are many ways to structure the position to make it work for just about anyone.
> ...


If MJ turns us down, i hope that is what happnes.


----------

